# MTB - Tues 5/11/10 RAW



## bvibert (May 10, 2010)

As long as the weather holds out I'm looking to ride after work tomorrow.  Probably Nass.


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2010)

I'll probably be riding Case tomorrow


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I'll probably be riding Case tomorrow



Case is a little far for me to do as a RAW.


----------



## MR. evil (May 10, 2010)

Jeff
FYI - Trev and I are planning on a Case RAW on Thurs. Going to be mainly a stuntry ride, you should join us.


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2010)

Possibility.


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> Possibility.



Do it! :beer:


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2010)

Where/when you thinking of starting?


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2010)

Thinking of Scoville.  Time is flexible depending on other's schedules, say 5:30??


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2010)

5:30 Scoville, it is. Please go easy on me. Only my second ride....


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2010)

Cool, see ya there.  Don't worry, I'm still just as out of shape as ever.


----------



## WoodCore (May 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> 5:30 Scoville, it is. Please go easy on me. Only my second ride....



You know my definition of easy but this is bvibert's ride so you may luck out..... or maybe not as the big man is tearing up the trails of late! Either way I'll see you gents at Scoville around 5:30, should be good to ride right up to 8pm if your up for it.  Post ride beers on me.  

Anyone else?


----------



## mondeo (May 10, 2010)

Might be in for this one, depending on the size of my now cantaloupe-sized bruise. Probably a good idea to let it heal at least to the point of not hurting before I fall on it again.


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2010)

Hope to see you there mondeo.  If I waited for my bruises to heal before riding again I wouldn't ride very much...


----------



## mondeo (May 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Hope to see you there mondeo. If I waited for my bruises to heal before riding again I wouldn't ride very much...


Well, when it hurts just to sit or lie down, it's a little different. I know what pain to listen to and what pain to push through. This is listen to pain.


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2010)

Is your boo boo feeling better this morning? :razz:


----------



## mondeo (May 11, 2010)

Nope. Out.


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2010)

Bummer. Heal up soon.


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2010)

That must be one hell of a bruise.  Heal up!


----------



## powhunter (May 11, 2010)

Where you guys meeting up E. chippens.......or scov/ 69....might be able to swing this

steveo


----------



## WoodCore (May 11, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Where you guys meeting up E. chippens.......or scov/ 69....might be able to swing this
> 
> steveo



Scoville Road


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2010)

Yup, right at Scoville.  Hope to see ya there Steve!


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2010)

Cool. I'll be hanging back with gramps.


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2010)

No one wants to ride Case with me?:-(


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> No one wants to ride Case with me?:-(



Sorry dude, it would take me twice as long to get there, and even longer to get home.  It would be close to 6 by the time I'd be able to get on the bike.  I do want to ride Case at some point again, but it will probably be a weekend.


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Sorry dude, it would take me twice as long to get there, and even longer to get home.  It would be close to 6 by the time I'd be able to get on the bike.  I do want to ride Case at some point again, but it will probably be a weekend.



Yep. Nass, Tyler Mill and the Rez are my only after work options. And I would have to know ahead of time in the case of the last two so I could have my gear in the car.


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yep. Nass, Tyler Mill and the Rez are my only after work options. And I would have to know ahead of time in the case of the last two so I could have my gear in the car.



You could add Nepaug to that list, it can't be that much further than Nass for you...  I want to get up there again soon...


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> You could add Nepaug to that list, it can't be that much further than Nass for you...  I want to get up there again soon...



Yeah, Nepaug too, I guess.

I've started hydrating!


----------



## powhunter (May 11, 2010)

No can do tonight...Thought I would have the new pump and filter for our pool finished by now....next mon or tues!!!!


steveo


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2010)

powhunter said:


> No can do tonight...Thought I would have the new pump and filter for our pool finished by now....next mon or tues!!!!
> 
> 
> steveo



Bummer Steve-o let us know how it's looking next week...


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2010)

Couldn't swing it either. Had the bike loaded and was in my riding clothes when my oldest fell off the swing. Trip to the pediatrician instead. Luckily just a sprain.


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2010)

Greg said:


> Couldn't swing it either. Had the bike loaded and was in my riding clothes when my oldest fell off the swing. Trip to the pediatrician instead. Luckily just a sprain.



Sorry to hear about your daughter, there will be other rides...


----------



## WoodCore (May 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Sorry to hear about your daughter, there will be other rides...



Ditto! Glad it's only a sprain.


----------

